# Looking for Work in Milan/Rome



## lamigee (Sep 25, 2009)

Dear all,

I'm quite new to this site and was hoping that someone could give some usefull tips on how to go abouts job hunting in Italy. I've tried to contact some head hunters directly and in fact they've advised to go onto forums such as this one.

As a starting point, and because I have worked in finance, I thought about looking at vacancies with the major italian banks. The names I have so far are:
banca intesa, unicredit, BNL, Bank IMI, Lasapienza, Uni Fortune, Borsa Italiana, Group Banco Italiano and DZ Bank.

My specific area of expertise in Asset Liability Management. I'm hoping to speak with anyone that may know someone at the right level to talk to them directly about potential vacancies. I'm on 'linked in' if anyone cared to share client sensitive information.

I know this is a bit of a long shot but..

Many thanks in advance


----------

